

One year in, it’s still Steve Ballmer’s Microsoft - kshatrea
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/one-year-in-its-still-steve-ballmers-microsoft-satya-nadella-just-runs-it/

======
JoeAltmaier
argues that all the initiatives were in the works. Of course they were;
Microsoft tries everything and releases some of them. The difference is in
what gets released and what gets shelved. That has indeed changed.

